# dental care



## WEAQ (20 Jan 2011)

can anyone recommend a good dentist as i need 2 implants and braces,currently been quoted nearly €10,000


----------



## Lark1204 (20 Jan 2011)

Any type of Dental treatment is Meant to be a lot cheaper up the north or even going abroad to place slike Hungary or Turkey....


----------



## NovaFlare77 (20 Jan 2011)

Not to get all mod-like, but don't allow recommendations for medical services, including dentists:



> We do not discuss medical issues other than to provide links to support groups and medical forums. We do not allow recommendations for doctors, dentists or medical practitioners generally.


----------

